# RAID Configuration on Win 2003



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi

I have an HP DL380 G5 Server. I am going to reinstall the Win Server 2003 OS on this server, This is a rack mounted server or your information(as you all know). Now i have knowledge in installing Win Server 2003, but the problem is i need to configure 2 hard disks as RAID Mirror type. Now i see that there is a software called HP Smart Array Utility. So please help me in telling what are the prerequisites for configuring RAID.. 

Regards

Syed Mohammed Sirajuddin


----------



## Jbirk (Jan 15, 2005)

For mirroring, you need two drives (preferably identical drives). Generally with HP Proliant servers these will be Scsi su ch as Ultra Scsi 320, 160 or Serial Attached SCSI for new equipment.

When the server boots, it will have an HP Smart Array Option Rom that tells you what key to press. I have not bought any HP servers in years, but if I recall from older ML350 and ML370 G3 systems, you press F8.

From there, you merely select the RAID type you want, which in your case is RAID 1 (Mirroring). You will then select the hard drives you have (minimum of 2) and if you want any hot spares... The Default Stripe size should be fine, and it should be marked bootable if that is even an option (I cannot remember). I have been using the Dell PERC for too long to remember, but just read the messages on the screen and you will be fine.

When installing Server 2003, you might need the SCSI/RAID drivers if they are not built in. I.e. If it says, No Hard Disks Detected or something like that, you will need the RAID drivers. For that, download the drivers from HP and use something like nLite to slipstream the RAID drivers as well as Service Pack 2 if your media does not already have that.

You will install directly to the array, and it will boot the array and see it as one Logical Drive.


----------



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi

Thats really good information. Today i am going to perform the installation. So after completing that i will post a detail of what happened..

Regards

Syed Mohammed Sirajuddin


----------

